# LCD TV went blank



## Cryme (Oct 17, 2008)

My wife has an LCD TV that out of the blue the picture went, but still has sound. Anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the TV has any built-in on-screen menus, can you get them to appear?

If so, try a different video source, using a different video cable on a different input connector if the TV has more than one input.

If the screen is black, no matter what, it may be caused by a backlight failure. With the TV otherwise working normally in a very dark room, do you see any light coming from the screen? If not, shine a bright light on the screen. Can you see a faint image?

Is the TV still covered by the warranty?


----------

